# Active birds this morning



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Checked out some state land this morning and had 4 different groups respond. Covered about 4 miles of back roads. Can't wait.
I'll be out about every day checking out new areas. I love spring turkey hunting.


----------



## david ice fishing (Jan 5, 2013)

Me and my boy went out friday afternoon on state land and walked up and down power lines and got 6 different birds 2 anser us and come in 2 were we could see them strutin around sucks my permit dont start till the 29th but ill be out checkin on them every few days so i know were 2 head as soon as i can start hunting them


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Were you guys using hen calls to get them to respond?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## david ice fishing (Jan 5, 2013)

i was usein a raspy ole hen mouth call and i used a crow call a few times and both got ansers i didnt call a ton but i did try and get a few 2 move in close but like i said we could see them strutin they were a 150 yrds away the 3 we saw i ddint try pushing closeer dont want 2 blow the birds outta the area be4 its bangin time


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh dear.

In before the lock!


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Quit using any calls. wait till the opener. Don't educate them anymore.
At most go the roads you want to hunt and listen for gobbles.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

mi duckdown said:


> Quit using any calls. wait till the opener. Don't educate them anymore.


Do hens wait until April 22nd to start talking?


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

srconnell22 said:


> Do hens wait until April 22nd to start talking?


Yes. 

The DNR sends out a signal to all cell towers so that they emit an ultrasonic sound that can only be heard by hen turkeys. This special sound breaks the mental block in the hen brain, thereby allowing vocalizations until the end of May.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hillsdale (May 23, 2010)

Call if you want, but your just educating the birds. The big toms will pick out a bad caller pretty quick. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

hillsdale said:


> Call if you want, but your just educating the birds. The big toms will pick out a bad caller pretty quick.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


With which part of their pea brain? The logical part, or advanced reasoning portion?


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

hillsdale said:


> Call if you want, but your just educating the birds. The big toms will pick out a bad caller pretty quick.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Really? The toms still breed the hens that sound like dying Rhode Island Reds.

For the record, I don't call preseason. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hillsdale (May 23, 2010)

Does Primos make that Rhode Island Red call??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Custom special from Firefighter 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

michhutr said:


> Checked out some state land this morning and had 4 different groups respond. Covered about 4 miles of back roads. Can't wait.
> I'll be out about every day checking out new areas. I love spring turkey hunting.


Last night, there was 18 toms and just over 20 hens in my back yard under the bird feeders. What a mess of toms all fanned out. Been watching them for the last 15 minutes, after they showed up this morning. I don't hunt them myself but, if I did, I'd have a blast. Quite a few jakes but, there's 8 or 9 that look like they're carrying around a baseball bat for beards. Funny watching the jakes, they don't know rather to strut or pick up sunflower seeds..... :lol:


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

stinky reinke said:


> Were you guys using hen calls to get them to respond?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Owl hooter and my ears.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Taken through the back door glass.....


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I have really got some people thinking the past few years :lol:

If a hen yelps and a gobbler goes to the hen not to find her, does he think it was a man


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

ENCORE said:


> Taken through the back door glass.....


If I woke up to that, I would have morning wood every day


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

ENCORE said:


> Taken through the back door glass.....


Looks like you have what we in the industry call a "bird infestation." If it's this bad now, it's only going to get worse...

Normally I'd charge a pretty hefty elimination fee, but TODAY ONLY I'm willing to offer my award winning flock reduction services for FREE, just because you're a nice guy.

Don't let those nasty birds drive you from your property. PM K9WERNET today to schedule a consultation.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

DEDGOOSE said:


> If I woke up to that, I would have morning wood every day


We put a lot of bird seed out and go through a lot of black sunflower. Of course a lot gets thrown to the ground, which is why they are here. I don't go across the yard to fill them, but go around on one of the lanes with the gator. I snow plow the lanes and the area beyond the feeders, to turn the gator around and back up to the pole. I have to stand in the back of the gator to lower the feeders to fill them. DAMN bear made me raise up the feeders. Haven't known of him being back yet this spring. The lower feeders, which you would have to look careful for, are for peanut butter. Draws in the woodpeckers during the day and the flying squirrels at night. Life is good........


----------

